# neue farben für 5adrige kabel



## lorenz2512 (19 November 2004)

moin moin,
seit einem jahr gibt es nun neue farben bei 5 adrigen kabel, aber da scheiden sich die geister, die eine firma nimmt weiter blau als null , die anderen grau, was ist gesetz?????
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Limbo (19 November 2004)

Ich will es lieber als Norm, statt als Gesetz bezeichnen.

Der blaue bleibt der Nulleiter.

Graue Adern gab es früher schon in den Kabeln. Der graue Draht ist dann aber, ebenso wie der rote Draht, der Harmonisierung zum Opfer gefallen.
Nun haben sich viele Praktiker über die Verwechselbarkeit der beiden schwarzen Adern im 5-adrigen Kabeln beklagt, und man hat die graue Farbe statt des 2ten schwarzen Leiters eingeführt.

Obwohl man die beiden schwarzen Adern an ihren Nachbarn unterscheiden kann (schwarz neben braun / schwarz neben blau), gibt es manchmal Situationen in bestehenden Anlagen, wo man den schwarzen Adern ihre Nachbarn nicht mehr zuordnen kann.

Limbo


----------



## edi (19 November 2004)

Hallo ,

soweit ich es verstanden habe  darf der "neue Graue" nur als Aussenleiter
verwendet werden . Bis zu einer Übergangsfrist dürfen aber noch "alte
Kabel und Leitungen " verwendet werden.


http://www.lapp.de/doc/doc_download.cfm?5F85A694629D5CC39C08215B353A9826

Gruß

edi


----------



## Zottel (20 November 2004)

Limbo schrieb:
			
		

> Graue Adern gab es früher schon in den Kabeln.


Als Nulleiter...


> Obwohl man die beiden schwarzen Adern an ihren Nachbarn unterscheiden kann (schwarz neben braun / schwarz neben blau), gibt es manchmal Situationen in bestehenden Anlagen, wo man den schwarzen Adern ihre Nachbarn nicht mehr zuordnen kann.


Das mit den Nachbrn mag praktikabel sein, wenn du ein neues Kabel abisolierst. Für alles andere ist es eine echte Verbesserung, die drei Außenleiter eindeutig unterscheiden zu können. Wieviel Zeit wird bei Inbetriebnahmen mit der Kontrolle der Drehrichtung aller Motore verbracht!? Da könnte man alle Klemmkästen offen lassen und sieht auf den 1.Blick ob es schwarz-braun-grau ist.


----------



## Limbo (20 November 2004)

Die graue Ader wurde nur bei zwei- und dreiadrigen Kabeln "überwiegend" als Nulleiter verwendet. Bei Drehstromleitungen wurde Grau durchaus als Außenleiter verwendet. 
Eine Normung der Aderfarben gab es in den 50er Jahren noch nicht. 
Die Standartfarben waren Schwarz, Grau, Blau und Rot. Da meist Rot oder Blau als Null verwendet wurden, war der Graue fast immer ein Außenleiter.  

Mit keinem Wort  habe ich behauptet, dass man schwarz und grau nicht besser unterscheiden kann, als zwei schwarze Leiter. Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass bisher die schwarzen Leiter unterschiedliche Nachbarn haben, und daher auch eine optische Zuordnung möglich ist. 

Wer eine bestehende Anlage erweitert, ist verpflichtet, sich von der Richtigkeit der Potentiale zu überzeugen. Bei einem guten Elektriker stimmt dann nicht nur das Drehfeld, sondern auch die R-S-T Zuordnung.   
Obwohl keine offizielle Norm hat sich die Phasenfolge R= "Schwarz an Braun",  S= "Braun" und T= "Schwarz an Blau" zumindest in der Industrie durchgesetzt. 
Bau- und Installationshandwerker haben schon immer Probleme damit gehabt, sich an Normen und Vorschriften zu halten. 

Limbo


----------



## Berndte (21 November 2004)

wo wir im Moment noch am Grübeln sind ist die Zuordnung zu den Phasen:

alt in meinem lehrzeiten (´96):
L1: Schwarz (zwischen Blau und Grün/Gelb)
L2: Schwarz (zwischen Braun und Grün/Gelb)
L3: Braun

alt in meiner jetzigen Firma:
L1: Schwarz (zwischen Braun und Grün/Gelb)
L2: Schwarz (zwischen Blau und Grün/Gelb)
L3: Braun

neu:
???

Weiterhin ist noch fraglich, welchen ich als Phase nehmen soll, wenn ich ein 5 adriges Kabel habe aber nur einmal Dauerphase benötige.

Wie ist das bei Schaltdrähten (Standart Aus-Schaltung und Wechselschaltung z.B)

Gibt´s da irgendwo was "offizielles" niedergeschrieben?

Gruss Bernd


----------



## zotos (21 November 2004)

Zum Glück benutzen wir im Drehstrombereich Zahlenkabel.

1=L1
2=L2
3=L3
4=N
GN/GE=PE


----------



## Limbo (21 November 2004)

@Berndte
Habe mich eigentlich bei der Phasenzuordnung auf Drehstromnetze und Verlängerungen bezogen. 
Gerade bei Verlängerungen ist die Verwendung des Braunen Leiters als L2 von Vorteil, weil dann im Stecker, bzw. Kupplung weniger gekreuzt werden muß. Eine verbindliche Norm gibt es aber nur für Blau und GrünGelb.

Limbo


----------



## Berndte (21 November 2004)

hmm, schade, ich wollte endlich mal die Diskussionen in unserer Firma beenden!

mal sehen, was noch kommt!


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 November 2004)

hallo,
danke für eure antworten, tja als eszenz bleibt da über: es gibt keine genaue regelung, welche farbe welcher ausenleiter, das hätten sie nun auch noch regeln können, prima also bei jeder neuen firma die frage: wie hätten sie es gern?????, wobei auch einige den grauen als null benutzen, kann manchmal zur sicherungs treibenden erfahrung führen :lol: , bleibt abzuwarten ob nicht mal der blitz dazwischen fährt.
mfg
dietmar





wer lesen kann ist hier klar im vorteil :shock:


----------



## Limbo (24 November 2004)

@Lorenz2512
Da hast Du etwas falsch verstanden.
Den Gauen als Null wirst Du nur in über 40 Jahre alten Anlagen vorfinden. Heute ist der Blaue immer der Null. Ich Hausinstallationen kann Dir auch mal ein Blauer als geschaltete Phase vom Schalter zur AzwD begegnen. Das fällt Dir sicherlich gleich ins Auge, wenn in der Dose ein Blauer und ein Schwarzer verbunden sind.

Limbo


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 November 2004)

hallo limbo,
das kam korrekt an, in einer firma schwor jemand stein und bein, der graue soll ab jetzt der null sein, konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, deshalb ab in das forum. gibt halt immer überraschungen. :twisted: 
mfg
dietmar






wo sorgen sind, ist auch likör.


----------



## cth (25 November 2004)

Hallo lorenz2512,

deshalb ist in den VDE - Vorschriften auch der N- Leiter mit der Farbe "hellblau"
festgelegt worden.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2004)

hallo cth,

kannst du mir die VDE-Vorschrift nennen?

MfG

Woldo


----------



## Limbo (27 November 2004)

Sie mal hier:

www.vde-verlag.de/buecher/ivz/ivz3-8007-2532-0.pdf 

Limbo


----------



## cth (28 November 2004)

Hallo Woldo,

in der DIN VDE 0100-510 (HD 384.5.51 S2) Abschnit 514.3.1 steht:
Grün-Gelb muß zur Kennzeichnung des Schutzleiters und darf für keinen anderen Zweck verwendet
werden. Dies ist der einzige anerkannte Farbcode zur Kennzeichnung des Schutzleiters.

Hellblau ist für Neutralleiter bei Wechselstrom und Mittelleiter (Gleichstrom) vorgesehen.
Wenn ein Stromkreis einen farblich gekennzeichneten Mittelleiter oder Neutralleiter enthält,
muß die für diesen Zweck verwendete Farbe Hellblau sein.

"ALSO DOCH EIN MUß FÜR HELLBLAU ???"

EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113 Teil 1) Kapitel 14.2 Identifizieren von Leitern
Grün-Gelb und Hellblau werden wie oben behandelt.
Zusätzlich:

14.2.4 Identifizierung anderer Leiter
Die Identifizierung anderer Leiter muß durch Farbe (entweder durchgängig oder mit einem oder mehreren
Streifen), Ziffern, Alphanumerik oder aus einer Kombination von Farbe, Ziffern oder Alphanumerik erfolgen. Ziffern
müssen arabisch, Buchstaben lateinisch sein (entweder Groß- oder Kleinbuchstaben).

- SCHWARZ: Hauptstromkreise für Wechsel- und Gleichstrom;
- ROT: Steuerstromkreise für Wechselstrom;
- BLAU: Steuerstromkreise für Gleichstrom;
- ORANGE: Verriegelungsstromkreise, die von einer externen Energieversorgung gespeist 

Ausnahmen zum vorher Genannten sind erlaubt, wo
- Einzelgeräte, mit vollständiger Innenverdrahtung gekauft werden;
- Isolierungen verwendet werden, die in den erforderlichen Farben nicht erhältlich sind, oder
- Mehrleiterkabel und -leitungen verwendet werden, außer bei der Zweifarbenkombination GRÜN-GELB.

Ich hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben.
Bei uns tauchen auch immer Probleme mit Lieferanten auf die Schaltschränke liefern.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Heinz (30 November 2004)

Der Grund liegt meiner Meinung nach darin, dass im Handwerk meitens standardmäßig 5 Ader Kabel verlegt werden.
In der Industrie werden auch 4 Ader - Leitungen zu Motoren verlegt werden und dort kein N benötigt wird.
Also hat die Farbe Blau zwei Aufgaben N oder Phase.
Um dort keine Verwirrung zu stiften wird jetzt Blau und Grau nach Funktion getrennt werden.

Wer es haben muss......

Alles neues macht der Mai......


----------



## Lazarus™ (26 November 2005)

Ja eine echte Normierung wäre ja schön. Beim blättern in Pflichtenheften gehen mir immer die Haare hoch (Zumindest die paar Haare, die ich noch habe). Jeder Kunde will es anders...

Wie ist eigentlich nu die Belegung bei z.B. 24 Ader in bunt ????


----------

